# Wiper Fishing



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

For those of you who fish the various Ohio River dams for wipers, what line strength do you typically load on your reels?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I use 15lb. Big Game mono on my Abu 6500's and 30 lb braid on the smaller spinning reels.


----------

